# Pudging up in Midriff--finally



## Weejee (Sep 10, 2006)

With the last 25 lbs I gained (in only 18 months--vending machines at work got me!) I added lots of pudge to my midriff. Anyway to direct more fat to my belly. My hips are big enough! 

Luv, Weejee

(See my new midriff!):eat1: :eat2: 

View attachment fMs. Midriff.jpg


----------



## Totmacher (Sep 10, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Weejee (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks. This a pudge-cultivation week for me, so I'll be eating to grow! I'm going to see if eating lots of carbs will make my belly get bigger. Some of the people on the boards say carbs are the way to go. If anyone has other advice, let it rip!:eat1: :eat1: :eat2: 

Weejee


----------



## Biggie2 (Sep 11, 2006)

i think the best way to make your belly bigger (not necessarily much fatter) is to stuff it, and drink large amounts of liquids. It will force the size of your abdomen to grow. you'll get a potbelly. you'll prob get stretch marks as well. Any specific type of food is not going to make a difference, its genetics. If you are predisposed to be an apple, you will have a bigger belly. If a pear, big hips and legs.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations hun


----------



## Weejee (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you dark Heart and Biggie.

Well, I'm growing new fat for the fall. If it doesn't end up in the place where I want it, I'm gonna stop. But first, I wanna see where the new fat goes.

I don't like drinking till I'm full to bursting cuz for me that's no fun. (Some others do get a charge out of it--everyone's different.) How ever, I just mixed a highcalorie sombrero for myself using whole milk half and ahlof, and lots of kahlua. Went down real smooth, and did not kill my appetite for lunch!

See ya:eat1: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Sep 15, 2006)

very nice little tummy:smitten:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 16, 2006)

Hooray for the pudgey tum! ^_^


----------



## Weejee (Sep 16, 2006)

I thank you both, Fuzzy and Love Handles, for the encouragement.

After 5 days of fattening up, I have a rounder (and jigglier) belly. No midriff bulges, but I'll take what I have and I'll enjoy it.

I get a real kick pushing down the front of my pants so my belly presses right against my shirt. When I walk it bounces and jiggles. I love to do that both at home(alone) and when I'm out. Heh heh. Tomorrow I'll be parading my fat at the mall.

It's a real kick! Thats what I like about fat--it's fun.

Luv, Weej


----------



## Weejee (Sep 16, 2006)

View attachment Me after 5 days of fattening up..jpg
I've got one more day to work on it.:eat1: :eat1:


----------



## Weejee (Sep 21, 2007)

SEPT 21 2007....and I've grown a little fatter,,,Ate a lot of ice cream this summer: a new parlor opened up in our neighborhood, and I've been having it every day. It does wonders for the belly....




.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 22, 2007)

Very nice! ...........


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Sep 22, 2007)

*You look really nice, with your pudgy little belly keep up the good work and congragulations on gaining the weight in your belly region. When you think about it its not that hard to gain weight in your stomach well if you have the body that lets you gain weight in it like mines I was looking at my belly yesterday in the mirror before I went to church I felt like a Pig which felt sort of good in a way I never liked being skinny anyways so its a nice feeling. But again Congrats *


----------



## Zedd020 (Sep 22, 2007)

wow all i can say is that you have a really cute belly and all that eating you have bin doing has really paid of, just one question How much do you want to weigh ?


----------



## Weejee (Sep 24, 2007)

Zedd020 said:


> wow all i can say is that you have a really cute belly and all that eating you have bin doing has really paid of, just one question How much do you want to weigh ?


Thank you all for the compliments. It's very sweet and encouraging of you all! I don't have any goal weight. Don't think I'd be able to carry more than 250 because I'm older already and not used to carrying more than what I am now.

Again, thanks!
Luv, Weej


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Sep 29, 2007)

Just giving you a update
You're looking better keep eating and making your belly bigger


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 30, 2007)

Weejee said:


> Thank you all for the compliments. It's very sweet and encouraging of you all! I don't have any goal weight. Don't think I'd be able to carry more than 250 because I'm older already and not used to carrying more than what I am now.
> 
> Again, thanks!
> Luv, Weej



Keep up whatever you're doing. From here, it's looking good 

Roger


----------



## hughdann (Nov 15, 2007)

Well done - keep going sweetheart


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 19, 2007)

Here's hoping you outdo yourself the whole Thanksgiving weekend! Don't forget to sample while you cook --very effective method. Of making sure the food is good, of course!


----------



## Weejee (Jul 20, 2008)

* [BIG][BIG] Since September 2006 I have GAINED TWELVE POUNDS!!!!(That's over a 20 month period) Most of it has gone to my midriff. Photo of July 2008 *​


----------



## PaulfromtheUK (Jul 21, 2008)

Weejee said:


> * [BIG][BIG] Since September 2006 I have GAINED TWELVE POUNDS!!!!(That's over a 20 month period) Most of it has gone to my midriff. Photo of July 2008 *​


*

It's so nice to see a nice bulge from under clothes like that. You have a lovely figure there.*


----------



## Weejee (Oct 9, 2012)

Weejee said:


> * [BIG][BIG] Since September 2006 I have GAINED TWELVE POUNDS!!!!(That's over a 20 month period) Most of it has gone to my midriff. Photo of July 2008 *​


*


Here's the photo again:*


----------



## BigFA (Oct 25, 2012)

I have to say I love your growing belly. The shot of you on the couch with your belly peeking out is wonderful. Glad you are enjoying the process of fattening up. You look great. Looking forward to getting more updates.


----------

